# Ceiling mount on Monoprice ?



## Italbro (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am about to order a bunch of stuff on monoprice and noticed they have ceiling mount. I got a Panasonic PT-AX200U. Should I buy 1 of them ? which one would you recommend ?

Thank you!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

With Monoprice i don't think you can go wrong. I would just be sure the one you order will work for you.:T


----------



## steiny93 (Jan 8, 2009)

i have one of these http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082814&p_id=3008&seq=1&format=2 holding a panel in front of a treadmill, works great

as always everything from mono is a great value at a shockingly low price
not sure how they make it work, wish they had a brick and motor store next to me


----------

